# Echo In the Bone, Gabaldon- more$/later than Hardcover!



## JaymeKnits (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't see this anywhere else but excuse me if it is and I didn't see it.  I'm very annoyed at Amazon right now.  I've been waiting for this book for 2 years and now that it's here I'm not buying it yet.  Amazon isn't releasing the Kindle version until 2 days after the Hardback is released and it costs MORE than they are charging for the hardback.  I'm tempted to try to buy it from mobi read or something but I don't want to waste my money and have the conversion not work.  

Anyone else know of a similar case with another book?


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Its not unusual to have to wait until after the release for the Kindle price to come down.

p.s. Welcome


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd be surprised if you could find it anywhere cheaper than amazon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There are several threads on this topic.  My guess is Amazon is waiting a couple of days to release the K version to see how fast it will hit the bestseller list.


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

I can totally relate to your frustration.  I can not believe that they are releasing the K edition 2 days later and it's MORE than the hardcover.  Everybody knows that it will hit the bestsellers list, so what are they waiting for?  I think that that really says a lot about what the publisher thinks about the people who buy e-books.  I personally have waited for this book forever, but will NOT pay that price for it.  I feel really screwed over by this.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

If they release it two days later, that will be a Thursday, by Sunday or Monday it should be on the NY Times bestseller list. That is what I'll wait for. I've paid $15-20 for a Kindle book, but not a one off read (for me).


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Add me to the list of upset kindle owners.  I won't be buying it in hardcover and I won't be paying that price for the ebook. I'll just sit on my hands, try to steer clear of spoilers and wait for the price to come down.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think we need to take a wait & see approach to this.

They have been adjusting the book's page over the last few months. First Kindle version is listed then it is not and now it is but it costs more than the Hardback version etc..  Maybe they are still trying to get it correct. Maybe it is some mixed up marketing ploy.  Maybe they want to see how Kindle owners will react.

If they can get away with selling the Kindle version at full price then they will price it that way.  We just need to hold off on 1-clicking too soon.

I will be waiting until October 7th and then making my purchase regardless because I really want to read this particular book.  I would not do this for many books but this one I will.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe they had a plan and then saw how the Dan Brown book did with Kindle sales and are revising their plan. . . . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Or maybe it is the Publishers who are selling the e-book version two days after the hardcover version because they want to try and get as many people as possible to buy the hardcover version.

The publishers are the ones who set the price and the release date. True Compass is intentionally being held back by the Publishers. THey have not listed a release date. Their claim is that they are worried about the pictures. My belief is that that is BS and they want people to spend more money on the hardback then the Kindle version.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Or maybe it is the Publishers who are selling the e-book version two days after the hardcover version because they want to try and get as many people as possible to buy the hardcover version.
> 
> The publishers are the ones who set the price and the release date. True Compass is intentionally being held back by the Publishers. THey have not listed a release date. Their claim is that they are worried about the pictures. My belief is that that is BS and they want people to spend more money on the hardback then the Kindle version.


Random House has the e-book available on 9/22 at $30. Barnes & Noble has the e-book available on 9/22 for $24.

Let's remember that when we complain about Amazon selling it for $16.50 two days later.


----------



## Basketmaker Amy (Apr 1, 2009)

As of 9:39 p.m. on September 21....the Amazon site says it will be delivered September 22.  The price is still $16.50.  I hope the price drops soon, too! 

Just thought I would update.  

Happy Reading!
Amy


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I ordered the hardcover and it will be delivered today for $16.20 from Amazon.  I will get the kindle edition when the price drops to 9.99.  I can't understand their philosiphy because it will drop to 9.99 next week anyway because it will be a NYT bestseller.  So, basically, they (the publisher) are trying to squeeze $6.50 more from the huge fans that want this NOW and don't want to bother with the hardcover.  Does anyone know if there is any price protection from Amazon on Kindle price drops?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

It is $16.50 at the Sony store as well. So, Amazon seems to be competitive. Sony goes to 9.99 with NY Times "and many other" best sellers now too. I would think by Monday or Tuesday it should be 9.99 in both stores. But we will see. I am in the middle of a book, then have another on my TBR. So I won't buy it until it is on the top of my TBR, or the price comes down. But, I'll get it in ebook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

k_reader said:


> Does anyone know if there is any price protection from Amazon on Kindle price drops?


As I understand Amazon's policy: Before the release date, if the pre-order price drops, you will be charged the lower price. 'Cause your card is not charged until the book is delivered. After the book is officially for sale, there are no such guarantees. However, you can return for any reason no questions asked within the first 7 days.

I, personally, think publishers release the e-book at the price they want to charge. (Whether this is smart of them is an entirely different discussion!  ) It is Amazon who discounts to $9.99 for best sellers. . . . with the Dan Brown book, they were sure enough it would hit that list that they went ahead and put the pre-order price down. That's the only time I've seen it happen though. Usually it goes down only _after_ it is on the list.

If reading it now matters more, order it now. If paying less matters more, order later.


----------



## JaymeKnits (Sep 21, 2009)

Well they changed the release date yesterday but it still costs 16.50

Just an FYI, the publishers site has always stated the release date of the ebook as 9/22 so I still dont know why Amazon had their date as different.  You can get the book in epub format for 9.99 at shortcovers.

After this and some problems with TPZ format books and the way Amazon has been handling the issue.  I'm starting to wish I had gone with the Sony...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have set up the discussion threads in the Book Klub here

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13887.msg265918.html#msg265918

I'm nearly finished reading Part One.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually, the pre-order price for First Lord's Fury has dropped to $9.99 and it does not come out for amount 2 months. (sigh) I want it to come out now and was prepared to pay the $15 for it to have it on my Kindle the day it was released.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If reading it now matters more, order it now. If paying less matters more, order later.


That was sort of my point, but you worded it better. I won't be reading it now anyway because I'm in the middle of another book, so I (feel like I) may as well wait and see if the price comes down before I'm ready to read it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have it at that exorbitant price, but my kindle partner paid for it    I'm in the middle of another good book so will wait until I finish it - unfortunately it is a lonnnng one


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . with the Dan Brown book, they were sure enough it would hit that list that they went ahead and put the pre-order price down. That's the only time I've seen it happen though. Usually it goes down only _after_ it is on the list.


Jim Butcher's new book due out 11/24 has dropped to $9.99 for pre-orders. Pretty safe bet it will hit the bestsellers list in short order too.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Considering its a $30 hardback, $16.50 for the ebook is a good price. That is 45% off. They can't continue to loose money buy offering books at $9.99 for everything. I don't buy more than a book or 2 a month with all my free books, plus regular paper books I read so of I want a book at $15 I would probably get it. But that is a personal decision and I know people won't buy a book unless its under $10. I set for myself more a how much I will spend per month limit rather than per book limit .


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Guess I'll be waiting tell it comes down in price. I still want to get the big paperback version when it comes out a year from now so I have the complete set and making mom borrow from Library so we can read it at the same time, since she won't get a kindle lol.

Theresam


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Guess I'll be waiting tell it comes down in price. I still want to get the big paperback version when it comes out a year from now so I have the complete set
> 
> Theresam


_That's exactly what I plan on doing. _


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Or maybe it is the Publishers who are selling the e-book version two days after the hardcover version because they want to try and get as many people as possible to buy the hardcover version.
> 
> The publishers are the ones who set the price and the release date. True Compass is intentionally being held back by the Publishers. THey have not listed a release date. Their claim is that they are worried about the pictures. My belief is that that is BS and they want people to spend more money on the hardback then the Kindle version.


I heard an interview last week on NPR regarding this book and the gentleman interviewed made it quite clear that they weren't interested in epublishing. They want you to go to the bookstore, buy it in hardback and hopefully buy a few more books while you're there. He mentioned the pictures thing, but I don't buy it. They want you to pay $30, not $10.

Edit: Just realized that this book is available already for the Kindle. He still had this 'tone' when he talked about it though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Echo is available on the Kindle but at a higher price point then most people are use to. True COmpass is not available on Kindle.


----------



## JaymeKnits (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know about others but for me it's not the price of the eBook it's the price compared to the Hardcover price.  An ebook is a lot less expensive to produce and distribute than a hardcover and that should and usually is reflected in the price. Amazon has a monopoly on Kindle owners. We can't get eBooks formatted for the Kindle anywhere else (without hacking them). They are abusing this Monopoly.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Echo in the Bone is now dropped to $13.20 for the Kindle version.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Echo in the Bone is now dropped to $13.20 for the Kindle version.


Better. I'm not sorry I paid full price. It's a lot of book to read.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

JaymeKnits said:


> I don't know about others but for me it's not the price of the eBook it's the price compared to the Hardcover price. An ebook is a lot less expensive to produce and distribute than a hardcover and that should and usually is reflected in the price. Amazon has a monopoly on Kindle owners. We can't get eBooks formatted for the Kindle anywhere else (without hacking them). They are abusing this Monopoly.


I really don't think Amazon is abusing this "Monopoly". My understanding is the publisher's set their list price to Amazon, Amazon pays the publisher a % of the list price, not the discounted price that Amazon typically sells books/ebooks for. It's also my understanding that when Amazon discounts a bestseller to $9.99 they typically have to pay the publisher more than $9.99.

I don't think anyone can argue that an e-book costs somewhat less than a DTB to produce and distribute, how much less can be argued about.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> It's also my understanding that when Amazon discounts a bestseller to $9.99 they typically have to pay the publisher more than $9.99.


Or. .. .at least, they have to keep paying 'commission' on the full price, not the reduced price. So Amazon loses money by doing the "bestseller discount."


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There have been posts on this at Amazon's board. Someone (I want ot say Bufo) worked out that Amazon loses something like a dollar per best seller sold when it drops down to $9.99 and could be making a great deal more on most of the books that they sell for Kindle if they kept them at the price that the Publisher submits them at.

I think that Amazon might be changing its pricing policy for books that they know are going to be best sellers and allowing pre-orders at the inevitable $9.99 rate. We saw that with Lost Symbol and now other pre-order books are dropping in price. It is probably a response to the pressure from Sony and other companies. If you are thinking of buying an e-book reader and check the price of books, Amazon's prices sure look better. If they add in soon to be released best sellers at $9.99 they are in even better shaope.

I think it comes down to this is a realtivly new market that Publishers are petrified of and where there is no established business practices. For the Early adopters (OK so I know that e-books have been around for a while but it really wasn't until Kindle that they started taking off) that means dealing with wonky pricing and the annoyance of pricing policies in flux.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

JaymeKnits said:


> I don't know about others but for me it's not the price of the eBook it's the price compared to the Hardcover price. An ebook is a lot less expensive to produce and distribute than a hardcover and that should and usually is reflected in the price. Amazon has a monopoly on Kindle owners. We can't get eBooks formatted for the Kindle anywhere else (without hacking them). They are abusing this Monopoly.


Have you looked at the prices of ebooks elsewhere? Amazon is typically the lowest.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

All I can say is yea!!! Crosses fingers it hits best seller soon and goes to 9.99 which I have in gift cert so I can get it  or i'll just have to wait for my next free gift card .


theresam


----------



## JaymeKnits (Sep 21, 2009)

marianner said:


> Have you looked at the prices of ebooks elsewhere? Amazon is typically the lowest.


Actually that isn't true in my findings. They are usually second or third lowest. I can get Echo in the Bone at Short Covers for 8.99 with a readily available coupon, 9.99 their full price. I've looked at other books too and have usually found them cheaper in at least one other place and always found them for the same price elsewhere.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

As much as I support the $9.99 price boycott for fiction (different issue on pricing for research books like history and biography), I do not blame the publishers or Amazon for putting the price higher for the first couple of weeks, and then lowering it to $9.99.  if you want to pay a premium for getting it earlier, that is your right.  I'll wait till the price drops.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think it's pretty much the same as when I would wait till a book I wanted hit the bargain bin at a brick and mortar store.
If I really wanted the book I paid full price; if not, I waited till it got tossed onto the prices slashed table.
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

JaymeKnits said:


> Actually that isn't true in my findings. They are usually second or third lowest. I can get Echo in the Bone at Short Covers for 8.99 with a readily available coupon, 9.99 their full price. I've looked at other books too and have usually found them cheaper in at least one other place and always found them for the same price elsewhere.


But I looked and thought the Shortcovers version was Sony/Adobe Digital DRM'd which will not legally convert to the Kindle format.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> But I looked and thought the Shortcovers version was Sony/Adobe Digital DRM'd which will not legally convert to the Kindle format.


Well if you have a sony then you can use it. I use my sony more than my kindle these days because of library book access as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DC area people:  Diana Gabaldon will be reading at the East Columbia Branch Library in Columbia, MD at noon on the 29th.  That's Tuesday.  That evening at 7 she'll be at the Borders in Bailey's Crossroads.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hhhmmm... I'm thinking field trip and carschooling that day. Thanks for the heads up Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was in WaPo. . . .I saw it in my Kindle edition but if you go to the website and look for Literary Calendar for this week (Sept 28 - whatever) you'll see the details. . . . .


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

I wanted to purchase the biography of Louis Brandeis _Brandeis_ Amazon has the hard cover new addition for $23.95. The Kindle version is $32.00 . Sorry if Amazon keeps doing this, I won't be using the Kindle as much as I thought.

I would have bought the ebook at 23.95 but won't at $32.00 . I have a coupon for the local Barnes and Noble - I will get it there.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Paegan - why don't you contact the kindle store and ask what's going on since kindle books are "supposed" to be less?  And of course, let us know.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, this is not an isolated incident.  I've seen quite a few of my non-fiction choices where the ebook is higher priced.  If I buy used, which I did quite a bit before I bought my Kindle, I would pay even less.  People keep saying it isn't Amazon's fault - it's the publishers.  I don't think they are on board with the lastest and greatest in technology.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Didn't get to go see Herself today as planned. Watched my friend's kids while she took one of hers to hospital (she's ok, was more scary than serious). One of these days I need to meet her. Maybe next time I'm in AZ.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Didn't get to go see Herself today as planned. Watched my friend's kids while she took one of hers to hospital (she's ok, was more scary than serious). One of these days I need to meet her. Maybe next time I'm in AZ.


Glad your friends kid is okay. Having finished Echo, I think DG shouldn't be wasting time making personal appearances. She should just get busy writing. Can't wait four more years for the final installment.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Paegan said:


> Unfortunately, this is not an isolated incident. I've seen quite a few of my non-fiction choices where the ebook is higher priced. If I buy used, which I did quite a bit before I bought my Kindle, I would pay even less. People keep saying it isn't Amazon's fault - it's the publishers. I don't think they are on board with the lastest and greatest in technology.


Maybe they're not - or they think we love ebooks so much we'll pay it anyway. Or they're under the misguided impression that since we can afford an ereader, then we'll willingly pay more for books. Whatever the reason, they set a price point based on what they think is the best profit maker & if they lose some sales for it, *shrug*. 

I'm about to cave on Echo. I'm reading the Distant Cousin series at the moment & #4 wasn't ready for sale a few days ago, so if that's not ready today, I'll jump in on Echo. If DC#4 is ready, then I'm waiting a couple more days for $9.99!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

FINALLY $9.99!!! Snatch it up everybody!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

YAY!  Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

*jumps on the book like a rabid animal*

I'd pre-ordered it for $16 something dollars, lured in by having it the day it came out, but then realized I wouldn't die if I didn't have it THAT DAY and saved a few bucks.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's mine...... it's mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We've waited so long!!  And I agree.... DG needs to devote all the time she can to writing the final book.  And..... whenever possible..... work on a Master Raymond series!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Guess I'd better do a coinstar run!!

Thanks for the heads up!

theresam


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah!!!!  I was SO close to caving at 13.20, but I'm glad that I waited one more day.  Yes, it's only a few dollars, but in this economy on our budget that makes a difference.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It is also now available on Audible. Only 1 credit, unabridged. YAY!!!!

If you haven't listened to the audiobooks, I HIGHLY recommend them (unabridged not abridged)


~Luv


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It is also now available on Audible. Only 1 credit, unabridged. YAY!!!!
> 
> If you haven't listened to the audiobooks, I HIGHLY recommend them (unabridged not abridged)
> 
> ~Luv


Woooo Hooooo!! It wasn't there last night.

_Edit_: well, I am so enjoying re-listening to Outlander that I may just wait to finish that before listening to Echo - but not to worry - I'm reading Echo now - but slowly enough to savor it (since it will probably be sooooo looooonnnng before we get the next one).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Woooo Hooooo!! It wasn't there last night.


It wasn't there this morning either. I needed to D/L a book this evening and decided what they hey, I'll check AGAIN and it was there. As a matter of fact, it's still showing up on the Coming Soon list. It looks like it's 46 hours long

I thought they might charge 2 credits for it, and am very happy it's only 1. I used the other credit for the new Audrey Niffeneger book (listened to the first chapter free last week).

They're both downloading now. I'm so excited. I honestly prefer the audiobooks in this series. Davina Porter does such an outstanding job.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Davina Porter does such an outstanding job.


I so totally agree. I try very hard to get everyone I ever hear has read the series to find a way to listen - she is fabulous.
She also reads The Mists of Avalon - and that was quite good too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It wasn't there this morning either. I needed to D/L a book this evening and decided what they hey, I'll check AGAIN and it was there. As a matter of fact, it's still showing up on the Coming Soon list. It looks like it's 46 hours long
> 
> I thought they might charge 2 credits for it, and am very happy it's only 1. I used the other credit for the new Audrey Niffeneger book (listened to the first chapter free last week).
> 
> They're both downloading now. I'm so excited. I honestly prefer the audiobooks in this series. Davina Porter does such an outstanding job.


Where do you get your audiobooks? Do you listen to them on your Kindle?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Anne said:


> Where do you get your audiobooks? Do you listen to them on your Kindle?


Hi Anne - I know luvmybrats will answer, but I thought I'd also put in my 2 cents.

I started out getting my audiobooks from my public library's collection. It's a great free resource. I download them to my mp3 player & listen & listen & listen. 

Then I got to a point where there were several series I wanted to listen to over and over, and some I really wanted to listen to that my library just didn't have. At that point I got an audible.com account.

You can set these up in several different ways: pay by the month and get 1 or 2 credits per month (most audiobooks are 1 credit, some are 2) or you can pay for a year in advance and get the credits all at once.

I did a year-in-advance-all-credits-at-once because I knew there were about 10 audiobooks I wanted to have & figured there'd be several more throughout the year.

I'm really happy with my audible.com account, but I still use my library extensively. There's a separate thread that talk about audiobooks:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=10839.new;topicseen#new
and
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7799.msg243857.html#msg243857 (this not so much I think, but there are some references)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Hi Anne - I know luvmybrats will answer, but I thought I'd also put in my 2 cents.
> 
> I started out getting my audiobooks from my public library's collection. It's a great free resource. I download them to my mp3 player & listen & listen & listen.
> 
> ...


Hi CegAbq: Thanks for the info.I will have to check out audible.com.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the 9.99.  I have been trying to be very careful and not pay 9.99 for books, but since I have all of the others in this series I hate to pass it up.  I have one-klicked.
deb


----------

